# Neve e gelo em Viseu (10-01-2009 - The day after)



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 13:22)

Boas!

Como no dia 9 acabei por não ver nada de significativo em Coimbra, resolvi apanhar um expresso para Viseu na manhã de dia 10 e ver um pouco do elemento branco.

Tive pouca sorte (além de um extraordinário almoço a preço bem económico no centro da cidade )... A maior parte da neve já tinha derretido, mas apesar de tudo ainda deu para tirar umas fotos.

Logo à entrada da cidade no IP3 havia alguma acomulação junto ás bermas, mas aí não consegui tirar fotos. Foi já dentro da cidade que o elemento branco se começou a notar nas ruas. Embora a camada nos passeios fosse muito pouco espessa, era o suficiente para os pés começarem a patinar. As ruas estavam um pouco perigosas:












Uma maior acumulação era visível nos jardins da cidade:

Junto ao Rossio:





Junto ao Museu Grão Vasco:





Imagem curiosa junto à Sé... A neve sobrante era praticamente escassa mas as crianças divertiam-se a atirar uns aos outros (e a fazer desaparecer mais depressa) a pouca neve/gelo existente no solo.





Apesar do frio que se fazia sentir a neve ia desaparecendo a uma velociadade vertiginosa... Alguns sítios onde tinha passado minutos antes e havia ainda alguma neve depositada, começavam já a não ter nada... Pelo que antes de arrumar a máquina um pouco frustrado por não ter registado grande coisa, ainda tive tempo para num pequeno jardim registar a marca do frio que se tem feito sentir por estas bandas nos últimos tempos. Um lago semi congelado: 





Lago este com um abrigo para dois simpáticos patos, abrigo este com um belo telhado branco formando algumas estalactites:





Acabei por apanhar o expresso de volta para Coimbra, já o sol se estava a pôr. Um sentimento agridoce de um passeio um pouco insonso relativamente ao objectivo que pretendia, mas satisfeito apesar de tudo por visitar uma cidade que considero muito bela!


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

No entanto, valou a pena a viagem 

Excelente registo da cidade de Viseu.
Obirgado, Vitamos


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Com pouca neve, mas ainda assim boas imagens!



vitamos disse:


> Um sentimento agridoce de um passeio um pouco insonso relativamente ao objectivo que pretendia, mas satisfeito apesar de tudo por visitar uma cidade que considero muito bela!


O que vale é que nunca desanimamos, e encontramos sempre um lado mais interessante do que fazemos!
Espírito positivo, sempre!
E Viseu é uma cidade mesmo bela.

Uma especial atenção para o titulo. Porque Viseu e Day After, combinam na perfeição!


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

bonitas fotos eu em arruda só vi, bem cedo, algum gelo nas terras e na estrada á sombra mas muito insignificante


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Bonitos registos


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

Boas fotos 

Conheço Viseu apenas de passagem, mas é uma cidade bonita


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Neve já não havia muita...  

 mas este tipo de empreendimentos vale sempre a pena!   




________________


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Raras mas belas imagens. parabens!!


----------

